# Themenchatabende Herbst/Winter - Vorschläge



## Mohri (29. Sep. 2013)

Hallo,

wann gehen denn unsere Chatabende wieder los?

LG
Mohri


----------



## Annett (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Themenchatabende im April*

Hallo Mohri,

sobald wir Themen und dafür jeweils wenigstens einen Fachkundigen Mitchatter "dingfest" machen konnten. 

Vorschläge?


----------



## Mohri (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Themenchatabende im April*

Hallo Annett,

ich bin noch ein relativer Teichanfänger. Vielleicht sollten wir einen Themenfindungsabend machen? Mich interessieren z.B. Schwimmpflanzen wie Krebsscheren z.B.

LG

Mohri


----------



## lotta (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Themenchatabende im April*

Hallo Ihr,
hier meine Idee, 
in Anbetracht der Aktualität ?

Wie wäre es denn momentan mit der: * "Abdeckungsthematik" *
Oder der:    * "Winterfestmachung" ...*
... unserer Teiche?

Die Pflanzen , 
werden vielleicht eher im Frühjahr wieder aktuell ?

Man sollte Pflanzen, im Herbst zwar noch üppig reinschmeißen, 
aber das machen sicher nur noch die "Neustarter dieses Jahres" 
und weniger die "alten Hasen"? 
(da ist es ja auch nimmer nötig, dort ist eher wieder das Rausreißen angesagt!)

Zur Winterabdeckung, 
darf man sicher mal bei Mandy "Moonlight" und Patrick "Patrick K" als Mentor anfragen.
Oder Zitat Annett: 





> Fachkundigen Mitchatter "dingfest" machen


(sicher gibt es da auch noch weitere Fachleute oder Erfahrene?)


Das wollte ich hier,  nur mal eben  mit einwerfen

Ich freue mich auf den nächsten offiziellen Chatabend, mit euch


----------



## zAiMoN (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Themenchatabende im April*

Teichisolierung wäre ein gutes Thema


----------



## Annett (12. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Themenchatabende Herbst/Winter - Vorschläge*

Okay,

dann fasse ich mal die Wünsche zusammen:
- Winterfestmachung Teich - wir würden das evtl. splitten in stark und schwach besetzte Teiche
- Teichabdeckung/-isolierung bzw. Dämmung
- wie überwinterte ich die verschiedenen Pflanzen im/am Teich richtig? (dafür hat sich Frank alias __ Knoblauchkröte für die Betreuung bereits angeboten)
- spezielle Pflanzen, wie z.B. Krebsscheren


Letztes Jahr hatten wir unter anderem noch die Themen
- Stromsparmaßnahmen am Teich
- __ Kleinfische für den Gartenteich
- Erdorchideen
- Seerosen (unterteilt in tropisch und winterhart)
- __ Lotos
- Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung
- Miniteiche
- Moorbeete

u.a.m.

Ich bastel Euch dann mal eine Abstimmung, was von den bereits gelaufenen Themen noch mal gewünscht wird. Wir versuchen das dann irgendwie terminlich einzuordnen.
Sollte es noch weitere Vorschläge/Wünsche geben - nur zu!

EDIT: Die Umfrage ist erstellt. Ihr habt 5 Tage Zeit darüber abzustimmen. Also ran an die Mäuse und anklicken, was ihr wollt! Ihr könnt für mehrere Themen voten.


----------



## Annett (26. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Themenchatabende Herbst/Winter - Vorschläge*

Hallo an alle Themenchatabendteilnehmer(Innen),

aktuell ist leider noch nicht heraus, wann und mit welchem Thema es demnächst weiter gehen wird. 

Um mal die obige Umfrage kurz auszuwerten und festzuhalten:

*52,63%* wünschen sich *"Stromsparmaßnahmen am Teich"*

*31,58%* wünschen sich *"Fische im Winter und ihre Innenhälterung"*

jeweils *26,32%* wünschen sich die Themen *"Seerosen (winterhart)"*, *"Miniteiche"* und *"Moorbeete"* 

*21,05%* wünschen sich *" Kleinfische für den Gartenteich"*

Wir werden versuchen, auch diese Themen mit einem oder mehreren Experten im Chat stattfinden zu lassen. 


@zAiMoN


> Teichisolierung wäre ein gutes Thema


Das Thema Teichabdeckung wurde bereits im vergangenen TCA mit angesprochen. Warst Du an dem Abend dabei und konnten Deine Fragen beantwortet werden?
War es das, was Dir unter dem Thema "Teichisolierung" vorschwebte?


----------



## zAiMoN (26. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Themenchatabende Herbst/Winter - Vorschläge*

Hallo Annett, 

leider habe ich den TCA verpasst, aber mir ging es darum, von Experten hilfreiche Ratschläge zu bekommen..


meine Teichisolierung steht :smoki, und nächstes jahr...möchte ich einen Folientunnel haben


----------

